# Leonberger diary



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well I wasn't going to do this for fear of bad luck, but I thought about it and it's true what they say; you make your own luck.
Today, Astrid (hips 00, elbows 0, clear eyes, Gonioscopy open angles, lpn1 and 2 nn. Fab temperament and ring successes) is on day 6/7 of the season I have been waiting for. On day 4/5 she had her chv and I started her on egg yolks and wheat germ. On Monday (day 8/9) she is going for her first progesterone test.
Slightly unsure of which day she is actually on as we had a little blood on one day when washed through with urine, but didn't get full flow until the following day.
I am super excited about this litter. More excited than about any other litter. 








Live stream link Whelping Astrid'&#39;'s Puppies on Livestream


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Hope all goes well  Will it be Astrid's first litter? She is gorgeous :001_wub:
We are doing similar at the moment, Amber is on day 6 of her season and we are planning to breed her (just to add; she is fully health tested, has an excellent temperament and been very successful in the show ring). Exciting times


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

dogkrazy said:


> Hope all goes well  Will it be Astrid's first litter? She is gorgeous :001_wub:
> We are doing similar at the moment, Amber is on day 6 of her season and we are planning to breed her (just to add; she is fully health tested, has an excellent temperament and been very successful in the show ring). Exciting times


all going well it will be. These are notoriously diffdifficult to get in whelp so I'm trying to not get my hopes up.

Good luck to you. Which one is Amber?


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Tanya1989 said:


> all going well it will be. These are notoriously diffdifficult to get in whelp so I'm trying to not get my hopes up.
> 
> Good luck to you. Which one is Amber?


Best of luck, hope she does take.
We did Amber's first progesterone today, as we expected it's quite low so likely to be the end of next week before she's ready for mating. 
Amber is the one on the left of my siggy picture


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

dogkrazy said:


> Best of luck, hope she does take.
> We did Amber's first progesterone today, as we expected it's quite low so likely to be the end of next week before she's ready for mating.
> Amber is the one on the left of my siggy picture


Hopefully two sets of giant babies then. Are they as difficult as ours?


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Tanya1989 said:


> Hopefully two sets of giant babies then. Are they as difficult as ours?


Hopefully! 

Generally they aren't known for being particularly difficult but having said that I won't get too excited (or at least I'll try not to, as hard as that will be ) until we have confirmed pregnancy.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 8/9

Blood test at Keith Shea's place taken today was 2.9ng. Ovulation is predicted for day 11 (Tues 20th to early hours wed 21st). Retesting again Thursday with a view of going straight off to stud after.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Best of luck to both of you , i'm hoping for lots of fluffy puppy pictures :thumbup1:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh Leonberger puppies :001_wub: 

Good luck and hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 13
Did a 350 mile trip yesterday so the dog could have a bonk. Got a bonk it and a short tie. Doing another blood test today to see if we have time to get another one in.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

How did it all go ?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

As well as can be expected I suppose. A bonk is a bonk isn't it  plenty of telling off until she felt like she'd been wined and dined enough 

1 week down, 3 to go until I'm put out of my misery one way or the other


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> As well as can be expected I suppose. *A bonk is a bonk isn't it  plenty of telling off until she felt like she'd been wined and dined enough *
> 
> 1 week down, 3 to go until I'm put out of my misery one way or the other


My husband asked me what I was laughing at when I read this :laugh:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 27/28
PUPPIES! WE HAVE PUPPIES ON THE WAY!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Congratulations Tanya, glad everything went well.*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fantastic  the breed has issues with fertility doesn't it?


----------



## Sams and Ellas Mum (Feb 3, 2015)

Congratulations Tanya so excited for you! Xx


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

YAY!! That's absolutely brilliant 
We find out on Friday!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Fantastic  the breed has issues with fertility doesn't it?


Yeah unfortunately we do have so I feel utter privileged to have a positive outcome after the first attempt.

Day 28
Astrid is having 3 meals a day. No morning sickness for this one, just ravenous. 1 egg and one wheatgerm capsule daily too (supposed to help with fertility).

Now I know the signs were not my imagination I can list them.
During the 1st week post ovulation she became very clingy and wanting to sleep with us on the sofa all the time. Vulva has remained larger than preseason
2nd week
She stole food off the counters: something that she has never ever done.
She also had white discharge that developed a green tinge and required antibiotics. Synulox for 1 week, £100 poorer. So far I am £400 down and haven't even paid a stud fee yet
3rd week
Increased appetite, asking for dinner and breakfast earlier than normal. Also pooing more frequently despite no food increase. From 1 per day to 4 or 5.
Upon vaginal examination, produced egg white mucus.
No change in nipples
Week 4
Scan confirmed pregnancy


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

So excited for you , looking forward to lots of puppy pics. Do you have any indication on numbers ? What size litters do they normally have ?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> So excited for you , looking forward to lots of puppy pics. Do you have any indication on numbers ? What size litters do they normally have ?


She has been scanned at 5. She went to a very good scanner so I'm going to assume 5 for now too although she's a big girl and was a little wriggly so a potential for hiding one or 2. She definitely won't be having a huge litter as there wasn't all that many seen, but 5 individual blobs smiled at us.

It's a smallish litter but we don't have an average as such. A friend of mine just had 14 with 13 surviving, but also the sire was a singleton, so who knows. These aren't a normal breed when it comes to breeding


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 29
We've been emptying out the dining room today for a new puppy room.


----------



## Doold1955 (Feb 18, 2015)

I hope everything goes well. I wish you the best of luck. I hope you get a bunch of babies! I wish you lucked! Leonberger puppies are so cute. How is everything going? Your posts make me laugh. Congratulations. This is fantastic news. Well done! Yay! Im keyed up for you.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Best of luck. They are such a magnificent breed, looking forward to the pups!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

Tanya1989 said:


> Day 29
> We've been emptying out the dining room today for a new puppy room.


I have been doing the exact same thing today. We're on day 42.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 30
Just had the most amazing request. One of the top breeders in the world has just set me a request for a puppy! That's two puppies destined for a life abroad hopefully America and Finland.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Day 30
> Just had the most amazing request. One of the top breeders in the world has just set me a request for a puppy! That's two puppies destined for a life abroad hopefully America and Finland.


Wow :thumbup: Does that mean you have to keep them on for a bit longer until they are old enough to travel , chaos ahead :laugh: Are you planing to keep one ?


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Tanya1989 said:


> Day 30
> Just had the most amazing request. One of the top breeders in the world has just set me a request for a puppy! That's two puppies destined for a life abroad hopefully America and Finland.


Incredible! How exciting for you!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Wow :thumbup: Does that mean you have to keep them on for a bit longer until they are old enough to travel , chaos ahead :laugh: Are you planing to keep one ?


I'm hoping for 2, but one is hopefully going out on breeding terms (I couldn't possibly keep 2 at home)


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

So jealous :lol: I've only ever met one in real life once , beautiful dogs


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> She has been scanned at 5. She went to a very good scanner so I'm going to assume 5 for now too although she's a big girl and was a little wriggly so a potential for hiding one or 2. She definitely won't be having a huge litter as there wasn't all that many seen, but 5 individual blobs smiled at us.
> 
> It's a smallish litter but we don't have an average as such. A friend of mine just had 14 with 13 surviving, but also the sire was a singleton, so who knows. These aren't a normal breed when it comes to breeding


We had an emergency c-section in work the other Saturday of a Dogue De Bordeaux who had been scanned as having 5 and the actual total was 12!!!! We delivered 10 of them! When my boss opened her up her uterus was massive and then she kept saying there is atleast another 2 in her, at least another 2!! Arghhh was crazy adrenalin fueled day but something I will never forget!

I hope the pregnancy continues well and your bitch has a lovely straightforward birth! xxx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 31
Woke up to the sound of wretching dog and frothy yellow puke. Morning sickness is a little late, but arrived nevertheless


----------



## Sams and Ellas Mum (Feb 3, 2015)

Only during pregnancy can dog vomit be exciting haha


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 32
So, she doesn't want her breakfast


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Day 32
> So, she doesn't want her breakfast


*Half way there. *


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Half way there. *


It's taking an age. You forget how much the whole thing drags out. Particularly as you have to keep reminding yourself that she has babies in there. Once she's showing externally then it will go quickly.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Taking liberties


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day34/35
Tiny tiny belly is forming


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 37/38
We have some puppy people coming around tomorrow for a visit. A lovely family from Down South. Very much looking forward to their visit. Any excuse to talk about dog for a few hours.


----------



## PetParadiseGifts (Feb 1, 2015)

How exciting!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Day 37/38
> We have some puppy people coming around tomorrow for a visit. A lovely family from Down South. Very much looking forward to their visit. Any excuse to talk about dog for a few hours.


*I hope you have a good day with your visitors today. *


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have, they are lovely and pressed all the right buttons, so to speak. Looking for a male to show too which is a bonus.


----------



## SleepyheadMum (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm going to be watching this with interest. My mum has 2 Leonbergers. Really lovely dogs, the youngest is roughly 6 months old and he's so much fun. 

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 40
Had her rescanned today and saw (we think) 9 puppies- 5 in one horn and 4 in the other. We are also starting worming with panacur today. I'll put some scan pictures up once my phone has charged


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

A difference in the size from 5 to 9 would also explain why she has got such a bigger belly than I would have expected. She's also panting more now too (which did suggest to me that there were more than 5 in there)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> A difference in the size from 5 to 9 would also explain why she has got such a bigger belly than I would have expected. She's also panting more now too (which did suggest to me that there were more than 5 in there)


*I was just checking the number of pups you first thought she might have. 9 is nearly double. What a clever girl you have there.
What is the average size little for your breed?*


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

We don't really have an average size to be honest. They vary so much from 1 to the biggest ever at 18. If I had to guess I would say 8 was probably the most common if not the average


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

One of the puppies


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 40
Fatty


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day43/44
Puppy room is all set up now apart from the whelping box. All draughts are hidden behind curtains in the door ways. Yep I have completely dated the house but the puppies will be nice and warm-yay. Astrid is booked in for her second herpes vaccine now too. Whelping kit is updated and has been dug out. Oh and my phone has gone to Jesus and currently waiting on a replacement but on the plus side, I've now been able to edit my website. I noticed that it hadn't been updated since July 2012!!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

oh, she's so beautiful, I'm getting excited too !


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Aw she's looking blooming! xx

One of our customers called in today asking about getting to Crufts and I asked her if there was a particular breed she was going to see - and she's interested in getting a Leonberger puppy so is going to speak to folk there / see who she can meet etc. 

A Leonberger came in the vets locally when I was there with Teddy recently (owner was very impressed I knew the breed lol!) Teddy was really scared though and jumped on my knee!! 

Really hope all goes well! xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hanlou said:


> Aw she's looking blooming! xx
> 
> One of our customers called in today asking about getting to Crufts and I asked her if there was a particular breed she was going to see - and she's interested in getting a Leonberger puppy so is going to speak to folk there / see who she can meet etc.
> 
> ...


I see you are local to me. Which vet?


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello! It was Croft Vets, Bolsover x  x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 45/46
Have another puppy family coming around. Yay


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh it's exciting! 

Can you feel anything yet? how big are the pups when they are born normally? 

If I led a completely different life, I would love a Leonberger!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Can't feel anything yet, but in a currently 62kg girl, its going to be hard. They are normally born at about 500g ish


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, they were a no show with no notification. Not impressed. Had some leo friends around this afternoon who have recently had a litter and have a couple of pups left to sell.Whilst they were around here they got a voicemail from the woman that was supposed to be coming here asking them if they could visit their puppies!!!! Cheeky madam. Don't get me wrong, I'm not opposed to them visiting as many breeders as possible, but being no show when you've waited in all day is rude and disrespectful when I had gone well and truly above and beyond to accommodate someone. Especially when they want to visit someone who lives literally 10 minutes up the road


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

How rude! 

Still, they don't sound like the sort of people you're looking for in puppy owners! Maybe it wasa lucky escape!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I very much feel like that now. I was having doubts when she rang me right at the beginning for a few little things, but chose to give the benefit of the doubt. Now I'm pleased. If they aren't committed then they don't deserve a puppy from me. Simples. They wouldn't get a gold fish from me now.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 45/46
The whelping box has been erected:


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

That whelping box must be _huge_, she looks tiny in there!!!


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

SingingWhippet said:


> That whelping box must be _huge_, she looks tiny in there!!!


I bet it will get small in a hurry once the 9 Leonberger pups start moving around!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I rarely wander over to the dog section, but Leonberger's have always been one of my dream dog breeds to own! Your girl is gorgeous!


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Oooh I just found this page. I adore Leonbergers, never had one, but would love to!

Can't wait to see the puppy pics!

Sal
x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 48/49
Astrid has been a little quiet today. Refused her breakfast until a couple of hours later and is currently sleeping on the floor not requesting attention of any kind.  Poor fatty


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Feeling relaxed


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Belly full of pups becoming uncomfortable! Poor love!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 49/50
Had another visitor come today to see the girl. Lovely lady, lives fairly locally and has 2 leos already. Have another couple coming on Friday from up north and then the doors are closed for visitors until a few weeks after the arrival. 2 weeks to go   

Having another scan tomorrow too, jut because we can (and Astrid doesn't really care, she seems to quite enjoy the attention).


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 50/51
Maternity haircut. Check. She also has some colostrum in now too. Rescan counted 9 puppies again.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I've been following this thread as I love Leo's. Really excited about this litter for you & totally wish one of them was coming to me  Not long now.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just felt some very small movements <3


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Ownedbymany said:


> I've been following this thread as I love Leo's. Really excited about this litter for you & totally wish one of them was coming to me  Not long now.


I'm the same - love following this thread and adore Leo's - if I was to ever want a big puppy I would definitely want one of Tanyas pups  - sadly not something I can ever see in my future as little ones suit me best, I will live vicariously through this forum and adore Leos from afar


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Fleur said:


> - sadly not something I can ever see in my future as little ones suit me best, I will live vicariously through this forum and adore Leos from afar


I can't see one in my future either really even if we can move somewhere dog friendly I don't think a Leo would fit in with my life as a dog walker/sitter sadly. That or I would have no room in my car for clients dogs lol.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Ownedbymany said:


> I can't see one in my future either really even if we can move somewhere dog friendly I don't think a Leo would fit in with my life as a dog walker/sitter sadly. That or I would have no room in my car for clients dogs lol.


I agree as well - I love Leo's, well all giants, but Leo's are my fav but know it would never suit me unless my life drastically changed!

I love this thread and cannot wait to see the puppies!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Really enjoying following this thread, they're one of my favourite breeds. I have a good friend who breeds Leonbergers but since we now live far apart I never get to see her... or the dogs :/


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

ooh, who's that?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 51/52
Felt a single strong kick this morning. Last night's movement was more of a very small sweeping motion that would make you ask if you really felt it. This morning, it was a definite. So pleased. For a giant breed with a relatively normal sized litter, its quite unusual to feel such definition this early on. :thumbsup: I don't know if you can all tell..... but I am RIDICULOUSLY EXCITED!!!


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

It's so amazing when you can feel them kicking  I thought with Amber that I _might_ have felt a puppy moving yesterday morning but I'm not entirely sure!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> ooh, who's that?


Pauline C, lives in Essex. She may even have given up. Not seen seen her for a long time.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I can't think of anyone off the top of my head that resembles your description.

Had our last visitors around before the puppies arrive today. The doors are now shut to non regular people in order to keep things nice and calm for Astrid.
Today's people were the perfect example of how not to impress a breeder when you go to view their dogs. Unprepared, know very little about the breed, didn't ask many questions (other than the really basic stuff). Needless to say, they won't be getting a puppy from us.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww such a waste of your time. I deffo think if I have up work for whatever reason I would Be tempted by a Leo! Although not sure a 3 bed house would fit one!


----------



## Sams and Ellas Mum (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Tanya

Saw your post on another thread about spending 2300 so far before puppies!!
we spent a hell of a lot with ours, but most of it was after puppies arrived.
just because im impressed haha and nosey, can i ask what the 2300 was spent on for your pups? 
cant wait for pics xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Health tests, 
blood tests,
herpes x2
handling fee,
whelping equipment (previous stuff was either sold or out of date)
antibiotics
scans
worming
bedding
This isn't including all of the miles I drove the week of mating, the stud fee (4 figure sum), the increased food, the phonebill, puppy toys, puppy bowls,

I was doing the dog accounts the other day. If I include entry fees from campaigning her then so far I'm 6000 down


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 54/ 55
Fatty has been at the vets for her herpes jab today. Weighed her whilst I was there and she currently tips the scales at 70kg! Vet think she was able to hear the heartbeats of the puppies.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

So excited for you


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

OK so it turns out that I've developed "pregnant dog insomnia". Turns out the closer she gets, the less sleep my body will let me have.
Astrid is now being guarded by a human 24/7, we won't be going out as a family now, just one at a time so she has company


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 55/56
1 week to go!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 57/58
She's incredibly tired this morning, still in bed fast asleep. Hasn't woken for her breakfast or morning wee


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 58
I'm not convinced she is going to hold out for Wednesday. She's very quiet but restless, panting and looking around at her flanks and bum


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

How exciting that's me glued to the computer !


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Tanya1989 said:


> Day 58
> I'm not convinced she is going to hold out for Wednesday. She's very quiet but restless, panting and looking around at her flanks and bum


Ohhh good luck for you both


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> How exciting that's me glued to the computer !


I'm seeing if I can work out how to stream


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

She's gone back to sleep now


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Is she likely to have them during the day or night? I hope i don't miss her having them. All very exciting.*


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Whelping Astrid'&#39;'s Puppies on Livestream 
I'm not sure if this will work. Nothing is live at the minute but it may take you to the page


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thank you Tanya. It did work and i'm following.*


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I just got your notification. I wish I wasn't such a technophobe
I'm going to see if I can stream in a minute. Just got to find charger


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Oooooo this is SO exciting!.... Ive never seen puppies being born before, cant wait to see your big beautiful girl and her babies :w00t:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I think this morning was a false alarm. She seems quite chilled out now


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 58
yep, it was definitely a false alarm. Dummy run I think. Little madam


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Hope everything goes well and mum and pups will be happy and healthy.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Is there any issues if she had them this early ?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

No they should be fine. If they aren't, it won't be because of early labour.

Here is Astrid's breakfast from this morning. It's still here 








I'm not sure when she'll actually go. She is due on Wednesday but I haven't been taking her temperature frequently enough. .. I could easily miss a drop. She's unsettled again but it's hard to tell whether it's because she's so fat or because things are starting to move. Panting isn't a great indicator as being a hairy breed, they pant frequently indoors. Just going to have to watch her like a hawk.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Good luck, hope she is doing okay today


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Think it will be a quiet night again tonight. She's very relaxed but upbeat


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 59
Strictly no dogs allowed on the furniture in this household. Doubt we'll see any puppies tonight. She's her normal self.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 59/60
I keep randomly adding videos to Astrid's livestream. All bedding has been rewashed (for the 4th time) and now I'm sitting twiddling my thumbs. She's still asking for her walks. I've finally got my printer fixed so I can start printing off whelping forms. Temperature seems to be stable at 37.8 to 38.1. This bugger has had 2 false starts and so naturally will go to full term, just to keep us all waiting.
OH and I'm now working through my Amazon wishlist


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Tanya1989 said:


> I keep randomly adding videos to Astrid's livestream. All bedding has been rewashed (for the 4th time) and now I'm sitting twiddling my thumbs. She's still asking for her walks. I've finally got my printer fixed so I can start printing off whelping forms. Temperature seems to be stable at 37.8 to 38.1. This bugger has had 2 false starts and so naturally will go to full term, just to keep us all waiting.


Everytime I get a notification that you've added a video I get excited! LOL!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh I didn't realise you got notifications when I did. Ooops


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Tanya1989 said:


> Oh I didn't realise you got notifications when I did. Ooops


You can change your settings but I get an email. I don't mind, I want to know when it starts


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh I didn't realise you got notifications when I did. Ooops


----------



## PetParadiseGifts (Feb 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 60
temperature remaining stable


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Approaching Day 61
Temperature dropped to 37.5 lowest one to date. Checking again in 2 hours ish


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Can I just say how interesting and enjoyable it is being apart of your girl's pregnancy, Tanya  Not everyday you get to follow a breeder's litter journey from mating through to birth, and in such detail too.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Approaching Day 61
Temperature 37.2. This is it! I'll update when we have more news


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

So exciting!!!

Good luck to both of you!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sat here wide awake, knowing full well I should be going to sleep. Eeek


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Aaaw bless you, but I know I would be the same, must be such an exciting time for you, I have a feeling there will be some news for us all in the morning :w00t:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well no more news as yet. Well, apart from the fact that I am bloody knackered after sleeping very lightly all night so I can listen out for her. She hasn't made a peep. I am like the dead walking.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Not too much longer Tanya and you will have your beautiful babies.*


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

We are walking around like Zombies. Astrid, however, had a wonderful night's sleep and looks as fresh as a daisy this morning. She's even eaten her breakfast. cowbag. On the plus side, her temperature is still low


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

Tanya1989 said:


> We are walking around like Zombies. Astrid, however, had a wonderful night's sleep and looks as fresh as a daisy this morning. She's even eaten her breakfast. cowbag. On the plus side, her temperature is still low


This was me a week ago!! This time Tori was begging food right up until she popped one out. They just like to keep up on our toes.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

One of our bitches once eat a bowl full of meat at 9pm and at 9.30pm had her first pup and by 1am had whelped 10 pups.

Looking forward to hearing any news I'm on noons this week so after 1pm it will be tomorrow before I catch up on any news.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

This is the first thread I check when I log on, best of luck


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> This is the first thread I check when I log on, best of luck


Me too...so exited


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Still nothing. Not even a little restless. Yawn


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Why don't you make the most of it and catch up on some zzzzzzzzzzzzz's yourself ? Could be another bad night.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Posted a video to Whelping Astrid'&#39;'s Puppies on Livestream Puppy movement


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Approaching Day 62
Still waiting


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*How are you this morning Tanya, did you manage to get any sleep last night. And of course how is mum to be?*


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Funnily enough and very surprisingly, I slept like a baby last night. Fatty is still holding out. She'll technically be 63 days at 2am (as in 16 hours) and so far, we don't look any closer to things starting. This waiting is driving me mad


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Funnily enough and very surprisingly, I slept like a baby last night. Fatty is still holding out. She'll technically be 63 days at 2am (as in 16 hours) and so far, we don't look any closer to things starting. This waiting is driving me mad


*Can you please tell the little madam, she has an audience waiting.*


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 62.5
Still nothing. Booking her in for reverse progesterone on Thursday to see if we need to perform a C section


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Not knowing anything about breeding Tanya i've just googled that. Am i right in thinking this will give you a clearer idea of when the pups are due?*


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Fingers crossed everything will kick off soon for you.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

This is all stressful when it's done right isn't it  Hoping you have a sleepless night tonight for all the right reasons


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Not knowing anything about breeding Tanya i've just googled that. Am i right in thinking this will give you a clearer idea of when the pups are due?*


When the progesterone drops below a certain threshold the placenta start detaching. So if the progesterone is at a maintenance level then we have nothing to worry about for 24 hours then we can retest... If it has dropped but labour hasn't started, the placentas will detach and we'll have to get the puppies out quickly because they will die.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*How are things this morning Tanya.*


----------



## MustbeBonkers (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Tanya, Have things started moving yet. Waiting with baited breath. I'm on day 49 so following in your footsteps:crazy:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 63
We possibly have the beginnings of stage 1. Woke us up at 4 am for a wee. Got up at 8 and ate her breakfast very slowly and picky. Half is still down there. She's been digging in the garden trying to get in the bush to make a nest. She's not all that restless so I'm still on the fence.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Ah bless her, she is totally teasing you with her behaviour the past few days. Hopefully things will start moving in next few hours if they haven't already.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

That did make me laugh regarding the making a nest in the bush. 

Good luck  x


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Everything crossed for you. Hopefully this is the start.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

She obviously has a lovely al fresco birth on her Birth plan , only the sounds of birds tweeting and feeling the sun on her , how idyllic ! Clever girl !


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, she's still puffing and blowing. Been out in the garden to dig. I tried to get a video of it, but my phone had other ideas.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

good luck!!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Fingers, toes and paws crossed that this is it!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Sounds promising , good luck


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well not a great deal has changed except by now, she would normally ask for her dinner, but she hasn't. She keeps investigating behind the shed. .. I've deshrubbed her about 20 times today (joys of hairy breeds))


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just got in from work and the first thing I have done is to check this thread. I was expecting some news by now.


----------



## Sams and Ellas Mum (Feb 3, 2015)

Same I've been getting email updates so I don't miss it


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I think it's going to be a vet job guys. She has completely stopped


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

oh no, keep us updated...


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Spoke to the vet and they said to wait it out a little longer. They wouldn't do anything more than I've already done anyway, whilst she isn't distressed in anyway. I did an internal to check for surprises but b.canal is completely empty and no fluid other than the normal lubricant. She's sat up panting again since I did internal.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Keeping everything very tightly crossed that things get moving now and she doesn't need any intervention.

And hugs for you, this must incredibly stressful for you!!


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

hope things are going ok now


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

How stressful for you, really hope there is some news today.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Just caught up from last night, hope things are going better for you today x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well 26 hours later and still not even a water sac to show for it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Gosh Tanya she is certainly keeping you busy. You will need a good stiff drink once they arrive.*


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

was hoping she would be well on her way delivering a nice healthy litter by now. Hope your managing to get some rest yourself, I'm pretty sure I would be unable to sleep.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

thinking of you and hoping everything is okay x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Hoping everything is ok .


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

3 boys 2 girls. I'll update more when I no longer feel like death. C section delivery. everyone good


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Congratulations!!

So glad to here they've arrived and everyone is doing ok, you must be so relieved!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Aww such cute chubby pups!

glad everyone is doing well, have a good sleep now everyone is safe!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Aww, gorgeous babies ! Congratulations to you and Astrid.xx


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Phew! 

Am so pleased for you!! Glad they've arrived safely - and hope you're OK!! xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1- The puppies are here
Unfortunately, Astrid's labour didn't progress quick enough and the puppies were getting into distress and so the decision was made to give her a c section. Its a decision I agonised over by hours. With this being her first litter, I was particularly worried that there would be more problems caused by the anaesthetic and rejection, post op infection, bla bla bla. In the end, the chances of her losing the entire litter were to great and so the decision to get them out surgically was made. Feel incredibly disappointed for Astrid and also incredibly guilty watching her lying open on the operating table, knowing that it was MY choice to have a litter from her, not hers! Flashbacks of losing a bitch after whelping came back. It was awful.... and briefly, I did resent the puppies for what was happening to my little girl. However, all worked out in the end. The C section went well and Astrid and puppies were bundled into the car and we set off home. As soon as we got home, the puppies were weighed and put onto Astrid for the first time. They are absolute whoppers! 

We have:
Easter, bitch: 664g (this one looks as though she might go blonde)
Red, Dog: 610g
Heart, Bitch: 675g (with dewclaws)
Dummy, Dog: 646g
Green, Dog: 629g

Surprisingly, as soon as the puppies were put on Astrid, she seemed to snap out of a drunken state and has been amazing (somewhat a little too enthusiastic). She has taken to this far better than I thought she would, particularly after a c sec. We have been left little disappointed (and perplexed) by the eventual size of the litter, we were certain there were more on the scan, but apparently, the numbers you see, aren't necessarily the ones you end up with. With this being said, its the quality that are more important that the quantity, as My Goodness, these are lovely; nice even sized, giant puppies, no tiddlers of the bunch, even the smallest is a giant weight for a newborn.... if we could get a litter of 400g, most would be happy! So to tip the scales at over 600g, I am ecstatic!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh and Astrid's first request for post puppy meal was a cheese and tomato pizza that I was eating in her whelping box.

Oh and I nearly fainted at vets and had to lie down with my feet in the air. Apparently 24 hours without food, stress and no sleep are key contributing factors to embarrassing yourself.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

My oh my!.... you really have gone through the mill .....
But soooo pleased you now have beautiful healthy puppies give Astrid a gentle hug from me and tell her Well Done!.
Hope you have plenty of helpers with you so you can get some good food down you and most of all some well earned rest 

Looking forward to seeing updates on puppies growth


----------



## MustbeBonkers (Jan 28, 2015)

So pleased it has turned out well in the end for you Tanya. Astrid's pups look fantastic. Time for a well earned rest for both of you xx


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

sounds exhausting but glad everyone has come through ok. Congratulations on your grandpups  Hope you're able to get a bit of rest now


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww congratulations! They sound amazing.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Ohh congratulations!

They are lovely but I bet you are all exhausted.

Hope you are all doing well and some sleep has been had!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Adorable - but poor you & Astrid for such a stressful ordeal!

I am glad she has taken well to MummyDogHood, and hopefully things will be smoother from now on. 

Lovely pups!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Congratulations on the arrivals of your new babies. What lovely chunky babies.*


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Really pleased they are finally here but sorry to hear you have had so much stress with it all. I don't think people should breed wily nily but you clearly haven't done that and what happened is in no way your fault. Can't wait for your next update


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Gorgeous babies :001_wub: Congratulations! Glad both mum and pup's are doing well after a stressful arrival.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Off to the vets with them this evening. One of the bitches has rear dew claws that need to come off. Dreading taking them all in, if I'm honest.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Astrid and Shreddie puppies


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Beautiful puppies, well done to you all


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just adorable! :001_wub:*


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Today's weights:
Microsoft OneDrive - Access files anywhere. Create docs with free Office Online.

Happy to report a gain for each one!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 2
Cor blimey, Astrid really has that awful smell about her today. Going to have to put up with it a few days longer though, she's still parting with too much green to bother to wash her, the joys of breeding dogs. Not only that, bit her milk hasn't really come in yet, she still has colostrum, so the puppies are feeding every 15 minutes or so to try and bring her milk down, it takes a lot longer than 15 minutes to wash the back end down when it's like this. Hopefully only a couple more days and I can give her a good spruce up. .. For the sake of my sinuses if nothing else. 
Happy to say she has finally pooed this morning too. You know what a worry it can be when a dog won't poo after a surgery. Turns out if you eat 4 lb of raw lamb, a plateful of placental tissue, 2 eggs and wormer, it's got to come out at some point. Luckily it did, out in the garden.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 3
I couldn't hold out any longer, she's had her back end washed down. All puppies have gained weight and are doing really well. They didn't even notice that she'd been missing half an hour whilst she was having a shower. She smells much sweeter now. Don't get me wrong, she still pongs to high heaven, but its much better than it was.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Ahh, bless her ! The joys of big dogs too, everything must be intensified . When I was moaning to a friend about piddles on the carpet ( dachshund size ) she said just be grateful you haven't got a Lab !
Glad they're all doing well. We saw a Leonberger the other day at the vets , gorgeous beast.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Smell? I didn't notice anything when Kite had her litter, including one on my cream carpet (that 1001 spot cleaner really is the business).

Glad yours are doing well.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah she smells awful, like the vets mixed with blood and afterbirth. Rank, iron smell. Don't forget that we have a LOT more coat than you to soak up the smell


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd be worried about infection if she smells that bad, particularly as she's had an invasive procedure. Kali's a fluff butt but I didn't notice anything really smelly with her, just a bit musty and women don't have pungent smells after child birth either. Unless she's already covered by AB's as a matter of course. Seen that done with mums at our hosp occasionally so just wondering.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

She doesn't smell after her second bath. She wasn't washed after her c section, so she had all the blood from the surgery, all the blood passing her vagina and all the green rank and passing placentas mixed up in a coat like a yeti. There was and is no smell of infection, just the really pungent iron smell and clinical smell of the vets. She has had a spruce up and now smells like a lady again.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Puppy posts are still being added onto Whelping Astrid'&#39;'s Puppies on Livestream


----------



## MustbeBonkers (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Tanya,
Can I ask if you are using you're heat pad very much. I'm not sure whether to get one or to use my heat lamp. I think the heat lamp may be too warm.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Petnap metal pad, the smallest one. Plus the heating on full in the room. I'm not a fan of lamps A) Not suitable for a hairy bitch and B) cost a fortune to run compared to a mat.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Heat pad is used more than not. Now Astrid is in and out of the box freely, I put all the puppies in a smaller box so they can't get stood on (or scatter and get lost). So yes, it is used frequently. It's on one end on the box so the puppies can move towards the heat or off it if necessary


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 5
We had an absolute god awful night with one of the puppies.... EasterEgg. She creamed the whole house down for the best part of 3 hours, wouldn't feed, wouldn't toilet. I was about to take her into the vets to be pts when we managed to get an almighty big poo out of her, followed by another and another, but she still wouldn't stop screaming. In the end, I tucked her down my top and rubbed her belly for an hour and she fell to sleep. This morning, she woke up, starving hungry and fed off mum for 40 minutes. She seems fine now.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I bet you will have a few grey hairs after this litter :scared: so glad to hear EasterEgg is OK though :laugh:


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm glad Easteregg turned out to be fine


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Astrid and Shreddie puppies Up to 1 week


----------



## MustbeBonkers (Jan 28, 2015)

Lovely pictures. Glad everything is going ok for you. I'm in first stage at the moment so just waiting for the action to begin. She is on day 57.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 11
Easter has eyes! Well, one eye currently, but the other one is trying to open!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 12
Was getting slightly concerned that one of the puppies (Heart) was going to be a swimmer puppy... She is so so much heavier than the other puppies and has a chest as wide as a door but she is up on her feet like the others today. Yay.

The days are still blurring into one at the minute with taking half night shifts with the hubs, and running around after a 12 month old.... its positively exhausting, but we will manage. Astrid is being such an amazing mum, I thought she'd be a good mum, but she has been phenomenal. Leos aren't known for being the best mums in the world; they can be a bit lazy and clumsy, but she is proving to be really careful and attentive, and making the step back into raising litters (after a number of years off) a piece of cake!

Here she is looking all mumsy at 12 days pp


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Aw well done Astrid and Tanya. Are we due some more puppy pictures soon  when you have time to catch a breath of course.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

The puppies are official now:
Loweherz Ashreh Roarke (meaning champion)
L. Ashreh Kavan 
L. Ashreh Cowan 
L. Ashrah Orlaith (princess of gold) this one will be for the pale one
L. Ashrah Neala (champion)


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm going to get some pictures up in a few minutes


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Here we are; photos up to Day 10: Astrid And Shreddie Litter 2015 Slideshow by Tanyap1989 | Photobucket


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

They are just gorgeous.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you, they are completely gorgeous. I'm totally in love with the breed since I met my first at the kennels and several more since. Hopefully one day....


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful little babies with their soft little paddy paws and fat little bellies, they look so contented ! We saw a Leonberger in the flesh last week at the vets , she was magnificent !


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*They all look so gorgeous Tanya. Lovely sizes.*


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Aww, they're cuties! What weights are they now? Amber's pups were 1780 to 1960g this morning.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

1700g - 2000g now. Harder and harder to weigh as they are so wriggly.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

So cute!! :001_tt1: :001_wub:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 14
Astrid has been to have her stitches out today. All good. The puppies have been wormed. All good. Well, when I say wormed, I mean that that managed to spit out all the wormer.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 15
The puppies have started pooping on their own now, I think a the wormer has facilitated this new act. Yuk. Luckily Astrid still seems keen on cleaning it up. Starting to wean onto raw diet from Sunday. Looking forward to the mess


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 17
More pictures 
Astrid's puppies


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 19
The puppies have been outside for the first time today. It has been a lovely warm day so I thought I'd take them out a little sooner than normal and they loved it. I loved it. Spring/Summer litters are so much nicer than winter/ autumn. They were only out for 20 minutes or so whilst they had a feed from Astrid, but it knocked them out for the next 2 hours.
Some pictures in the sun:
http://s640.photobucket.com/user/Tanyap1989/Astrid and Shreddie puppies/2 weeks 5 days/story


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

They are so beautiful! I've been silently following this post but not commented up to now


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

They are so beautiful <3


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Any more updates please Tanya? *


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh, I didn't know if people were still watching. I'll get some pictures up later


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Seem to have missed a few posts as the forum seems to mark stuff I haven't read as read when it feels like it yet leave stuff I have read lol.

Glad the pups are doing well and I'll check out the new pics/vids later this eve.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

We are all still lurking :thumbup1:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, have to say I have been lurking without posting too . But I am following and looking at the photos. The pups are gorgeous Tanya, you must be so pleased with them x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dummy

Easter

Dummy and mummy

Red

Green

Hearts

All taken at 3 weeks 5 days


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

omygoodness!!! They are beautiful Tanya!!! Absolutely stunning!!! At the last dog show I attended there was quite a 15 entered in the dog show. Absolutely beautiful breed!!! Are you going to keep one to show yourself?


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

oops... quite a few.... atleast 15 were entered.......


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

lovemybabies said:


> omygoodness!!! They are beautiful Tanya!!! Absolutely stunning!!! At the last dog show I attended there was quite a 15 entered in the dog show. Absolutely beautiful breed!!! Are you going to keep one to show yourself?


Yeah 2 are staying (technically but 1 of them is going on breeders terms) so they'll be 2 in the ring from me but 1 at home. Luckily, 4 out of the 5 are going to show homes


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

lovemybabies said:


> omygoodness!!! They are beautiful Tanya!!! Absolutely stunning!!! At the last dog show I attended there was quite a 15 entered in the dog show. Absolutely beautiful breed!!! Are you going to keep one to show yourself?


Yeah 2 are staying (technically but 1 of them is going on breeders terms) so they'll be 2 in the ring from me but 1 at home. Luckily, 4 out of the 5 are going to show homes


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

lovemybabies said:


> omygoodness!!! They are beautiful Tanya!!! Absolutely stunning!!! At the last dog show I attended there was quite a 15 entered in the dog show. Absolutely beautiful breed!!! Are you going to keep one to show yourself?


Yeah 2 are staying (technically but 1 of them is going on breeders terms) so they'll be 2 in the ring from me but 1 at home. Luckily, 4 out of the 5 are going to show homes


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Awwwwe beautiful litter!


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Can't cope with their cuteness. I don't think I would be able to tear myself away if I was there.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Wow Tanya they are so beautiful, and chunky. Mum is looking good. Thank you for the updates.*


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dummy a wriggle arse at 4 weeks 6 days


Red 4 weeks 6 days a really waggy tail


Easter 4 weeks 6 days


Green 4 weeks 6 days


Hearts 4 weeks 6 days


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

they are absolutely BEAUTIFUL Tanya!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow!... I cant believe how time flies... them puppies are Sooo Beautiful


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Gorgeous babies ! Obviously thriving.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow they are growing up, I can't imagine how big they will be by 8 weeks :Wideyed


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hearts after a bath, 5 weeks 6 days


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

A fluffy baby bear......just gorgeous.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

The girl Keeper: L. Ashrah Orlaith, aka Easter Collar aka Bryah:


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

She is really gorgeous  We still haven't decided yet with our litter!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

The Boy Keeper aka red collar aka L. Ashreh Roarke aka no name yet. Going out on breeding/ showing terms to family member


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

They are all beautiful!!! Great Top line and heads on all of them!!!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

So I've just weighed Bryah out of curiosity after bathing and blasting her. At 7 weeks 1 day, the fat beggar weighs 10kg!

First one is going on Sunday  

The red keeper is now going to be called Zeus


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Tanya1989 said:


> So I've just weighed Bryah out of curiosity after bathing and blasting her. At 7 weeks 1 day, the fat beggar weighs 10kg!




That's almost as much as Wybie weighs at two years old!! I don't envy their new owners carrying them out and about socialising 

They're seriously gorgeous little things, what a fabulous job you've done with them. I hope it's not too tough on you to let them go to their new homes.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

If I'm honest I'll be a little sad for them going, but my main emotion at the minute is excitement for their new mummies and daddies. They've been a pleasure to do after a long time litter free but I had forgotten how difficult it is raising a litter the correct way. They are really ready now to spread their wings and get the undivided attention from their new parents. Astrid really isn't interested in disciplining them and they are a little unruly hooligans so they are definitely ready for learning some canine body language and developing manners which they aren't just going to do here, so meeting other dogs asap is a must for them. 

I can't believe the weight of the fat monkeys. It came as a total surprise. When I weighed them for worming at 5 weeks, they were banging on par for their age, but they have certainly rocketed up the last couple of weeks. All they feeds they are still taking from Astrid are clearly having an impact. That plus 10lb of meaty bones per day anyway ;-).

Naturally it can't all be going that smoothly though, I've been nursing a chest infection for 2 days so feeling pretty pants. Yuk


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

And then there were 2..... Red boy aka Zeus has gone to his new home today (with family) and Dummy aka no name has gone to his new home today too


----------

